# Nette Einladung



## Hans Der Driver (12 Februar 2007)

Betreff:  Ich will mit Ihnen kennenlernen 
Von:  [.......]
An:  [email protected] 
 Datum:  12.02.07 11:45:50 Uhr     
Hallo! Mein Name ist Elena. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt. Ich mag die Bekanntschaft mit interessanten Menschen macheen. Ich habe Sport, Tanzen, Kino und auch Sex gern. Ich suche neuen erotischen Gefuehlen und einen perfekten Partner. Vielleicht sind das Sie?
Schreib mir an der e-mail Adresse [..........]

Wenn Sie mich kennenlernen und meine Fotos sehen wollen, besuchen Sie meine Webseite [.......]


Mfg,
E. H.

Hoffentlich sieht das meine Frau nicht - ich finde die Einladung unwiderstehlich, was wird mich das wohl kosten?

_Diverse Informationen (Webseite, Email-Adresse, Namen...) entfernt bzw. gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tonguru (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Nette Einladung*

_...was wird mich das wohl kosten?_

Im schlimmsten Fall dein Betriebssystem. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46133

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14589


----------

